# betta ( fighting fish ) tank



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi i am thinkin of getting a fighting fish ..... wouold this be an ok tank ....

also do they need a heater ??

filter ????

food ??

tank mates ??


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY (Aug 7, 2008)

*hi*

<a href="http://s370.photobucket.com/albums/oo143/mcgeckos/?action=view&current=my2Bbetta2Btank.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo143/mcgeckos/my2Bbetta2Btank.jpg" border="0" alt="yo"></a>


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY (Aug 7, 2008)

*hi*

what it isnt working .


----------



## martin day (May 18, 2006)

wrong thread m8


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY (Aug 7, 2008)

*hi*










there we go lol


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY (Aug 7, 2008)

*opps*

sorry i forgot ..


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi mate i used to keep fighting fish and the american service men at milldenhall and lakenheath have some very sought after specimens if you want some rarley kept soughts some of them are one off's but are slightly dearer

I loved my fighters:flrt:


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

leopardgeckomad, why not do a search on google for the answers to the questions u have!


----------



## Sam'n'Droo (May 31, 2008)

*Siamese Fighters..*

That tank is fine..

Yes they need a heater as they are tropical fish..

A filter would be good, save you doing water changes all the time..

They eat tropical fish flakes ( basic feed )..

The males must not be housed with another male fighter, but they can be kept with tetras, some of the more docile..

Do some research on fish keeping basics first..you'll get there


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Looks perfect. In fact, very similar to the one I have...:2thumb:


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY (Aug 7, 2008)

*hi*

cool thanks for the advice

im leopard gecko crazy
not mad lol

thanks everyone

can one male be house with a female or some females or not ?

thanks


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY said:


> can one male be house with a female or some females or not ?


No, not at all. In general, the male and female bettas are only put together for breeding purposes and then only briefly until there's been a successful spawning. :whistling2:


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

Trillian said:


> Looks perfect. In fact, very similar to the one I have...:2thumb:


Trillian I am in love with your tank. :flrt: The set-up is amazing! Well Done!


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

Males must never be kept with females, unless you are spawning, but even then they are not perminantly housed together

I wouldnt recommend tetras in a tank that size, they are schoaling fish, and need space, not to mention they are well known fin nippers and your betta would end up with shredded fins

I also wouldnt recommend just flakes, I would recommend betta pellets, along with a treat of bloodworm or daphnia once a week, frozen or live, never freeze dried. The occasional pea is good too.

Water changes are very important in a small tank, and I would urge you to change 20% weekly. Did you cycle your filter before hand?


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes, fighter fish need filteration, a simple sponge filter are good as they dont make hardly and current as Betta's dont like current. The tank should be about 20litres, yes, some people go smaller than this, but on your half it would be alot easier to control the water i.e ammonia levels. Heater should be used, something with a low wattage, could get away with a hot room but im not recommending anything and people with more experince will probably correct this. You should feed them Betta flakes. Thats about it for now.


----------



## owlbassboy (Jun 26, 2008)

wacky69 said:


> leopardgeckomad, why not do a search on google for the answers to the questions u have!


why the hell would people use forums for advice if they could just google the answer.


----------



## Gecko_Sean (Aug 15, 2007)

wacky69 said:


> leopardgeckomad, why not do a search on google for the answers to the questions u have!


Thats dumb, the forum is here for people to ask questions. If everyone went to google then what would be the point of the fish section?


----------



## Gecko_Sean (Aug 15, 2007)

owlbassboy said:


> why the hell would people use forums for advice if they could just google the answer.


OOps didnt see this lol... but yeah


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

indigo_rock_girl said:


> Trillian I am in love with your tank. The set-up is amazing! Well Done!


Oh thank you very much. I've since moved it to the kitchen so now I can see Beau more often. :2thumb:


----------

